# Siren and Barca swimming



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After Schutzhund training we went to the irrigation ditch and let Siren swim. She loves the water and I have a hard time getting her out.

Practicing her dock diving 





She is really jumping in this one





Barca's first time in the water and I did not even throw anything. He just saw Siren and thought it was great and jumped in. Good thing I had a long line on him or I would have had to go in and get him.
He is trying to catch his splashed water lol





DORK!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Barca is so cute reminds me of Bogart with that loud alarm of his LOL. Those are cool video's. I am taking the kid's to the lake this weekend to teach them how to swim! I will let you know how it goes hahaha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO "ok hes gonna drowned I gotta go"


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL thats too funny him just jumpin in like that chasing his splashes.Loki learned to swim a similar way in the Fraser river here because he saw a canada goose havin a swim and wanted to have it for a snack LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh man they are awesome! lol @ get out of the mud!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!! Those are great!! Gotta go and save Barca! What a goof! Luv him


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO "ok hes gonna drowned I gotta go"


hahaha my fav part too  Great videos!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL I love them doggies. LOL @ sir Bark a lot


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOl barca is hilarious , I laughed at the he's gonna drown gotta go lol. Atleast he likes the water lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww.. OHh.. I think Im gonna be sick.. ... HAhahahahaha!

Those dogs look freaking great! I love all those dog off that breeding.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man, I wish we had better water around here. Trying to get Terra to enjoy swimming. I took her to this spot not far from my job, but now I'm thinking ingesting the water from retrieving her tennis ball gave her diarrhea. Loki loves to swim, and if I was brazen enough, I could maybe get her to show Terra how to do it like how Siren showed Barca. But it'd be my luck T would swim out after Loki and try to drown her. LOL!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Barca and Hooch are alot alike.. Hooches prey drive was so crazy that he would drowned damm near from losing focus on one target; oh whats that.. BITE.. whats that BITE.. LOL then tail end sinks and they start swimming in circles, shaking their head.. LOL .. Good times!! looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Man, I wish we had better water around here. Trying to get Terra to enjoy swimming. I took her to this spot not far from my job, but now I'm thinking ingesting the water from retrieving her tennis ball gave her diarrhea. Loki loves to swim, and if I was brazen enough, I could maybe get her to show Terra how to do it like how Siren showed Barca. But it'd be my luck T would swim out after Loki and try to drown her. LOL!


Lindsay don't you have swimming vests for the dog's? I don't know why but I thought I remember seeing one of your dog's with a life vest on. I might get one of those to use at first when teaching bogart and ava how to swim.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> She loves the water and I have a hard time getting her out.
> 
> Practicing her dock diving


Sooooo If I go to NM to show you can come to CA to jump ya


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Lindsay don't you have swimming vests for the dog's? I don't know why but I thought I remember seeing one of your dog's with a life vest on. I might get one of those to use at first when teaching bogart and ava how to swim.


Yeah, we used it today in fact. I've only got the one. I was hoping it would give her more confidence going out. But it was really super windy and the water was all choppy, so she didn't make a whole lot of progress. Given time I think she'll come around. Its just much more expedient to have an experienced dog that will show the newbie how to do it. I could bring Loki, but its a PITA to try and do anything with both girls by myself since Terra wants to beat Loki into mush.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sooooo If I go to NM to show you can come to CA to jump ya


:goodpost:
YES!!! Then Siren could show Dosia how it's done


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, we used it today in fact. I've only got the one. I was hoping it would give her more confidence going out. But it was really super windy and the water was all choppy, so she didn't make a whole lot of progress. Given time I think she'll come around. Its just much more expedient to have an experienced dog that will show the newbie how to do it. I could bring Loki, but its a PITA to try and do anything with both girls by myself since Terra wants to beat Loki into mush.


That's cool where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Its an Outward Hound one, I think. I bought it from a local pet superstore when I was in Tulsa.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> YES!!! Then Siren could show Dosia how it's done


Yeah! Come out to CA Dakota can teach y'all how it's done with his 20 footers. :rofl: 






Maybe you jinxed him with his name, Barca is a dork.  Taking my dogs out to the water has always been a ton of fun, good stress reliever too.

Oh! And Dosia and Dakota can teach Siren and Barca how to snorkel!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO "ok hes gonna drowned I gotta go"


he is a serious DORK! lol



Firehazard said:


> Aww.. OHh.. I think Im gonna be sick.. ... HAhahahahaha!
> 
> Those dogs look freaking great! I love all those dog off that breeding.


yeah you should have had one! next time buddy when I breed Barca that would be a great bulldog for you 



American_Pit13 said:


> Sooooo If I go to NM to show you can come to CA to jump ya


I want to make it to CA as much as I can.


Celestial88 said:


> Yeah! Come out to CA Dakota can teach y'all how it's done with his 20 footers. :rofl:
> Maybe you jinxed him with his name, Barca is a dork.  Taking my dogs out to the water has always been a ton of fun, good stress reliever too.
> 
> Oh! And Dosia and Dakota can teach Siren and Barca how to snorkel!


That was a great video!

BTW I did let Varro out to try swimming and he ran to the edge and was like " umm NO!" lol I threw him and he just swam back and jumped back into his crate, LMAO swimming is not his "thang"


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great videos!! He looked really funny trying to catch his splashed water haha. Your dogs are so amazing, seems like they can do it all 

I'm glad that its warming up here so I can try to get Whit to swim. I'll be sure to get pics and videos of that too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa they look like they had a blast. And Orion does the same thing as Barca, trying to eat the splashes coming up from his paws. Good stuff I can't wait to see you all in NM.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Dosia has been known to do that too. It's too funny they have no clue where the splashes come from loll.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome videos, Charlie is scared as heck of water. He will run away from the sprinkler in the back yard lol. And we walk around a pond every day, but he wont even get his paws wet! If I let him off his leash to chase the ducks he might swim, but that is the only way lol! Also if I took off his leash God knows how hard it would be to get him back; I don't trust him without a leash anywhere lol!


----------

